# Bachmann 2-8-0 size



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Trying to find the approximate size of the Bachmann 2-8-0. Is it about the size of the 4-4-0 in physical characteristics? Also, what kind of radius does it need?


----------



## Skyeye (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it's about 30" with the tender. Bachmann recommends a 22" radius but I hear it will run well with less. If it's like my 4-6-0 Bachmann, only the front and rear wheels of the power truck are flanged, the middle wheels actually don't touch the track hence the ability to negotiate tight turns. Hope that helps.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

22" radius is probably for the On30 version. The 1:20.3 2-8-0 likes nothing less than a 30" minimum at the absolute tightest, and that's with a modification to the deck plate between the loco and tender. It prefers a 4' minimum radius. 

As for a size difference between the 2-8-0 and 4-4-0, the 2-8-0 is decidedly larger. The 4-4-0 barly breaks 4" wide, while the 2-8-0 is a bit over 5" wide. Length, the 2-8-0 is a few inches longer. 



















Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a pretty scene!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy that's a rugged looking branch line. Slow but sure. later RJD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

My Bachmann Connie measures - 

32.25" overall length 

5.3" wide 

7.2" high over stack 

It most assuredly does not like anything less than R3 curves, either. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

